# wintergree-salt grease patties Varroa: Is this considered a natural treatment ?



## jpgero (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new to beekeeping, however, I would to explore a chemical free approach to this art. Specifically I was looking at different ways to address varroa mites without using chemicals or medications. One of the approaches I discovered was the use of wintergree-salt grease patties (West Virgina University). It seems to be an effective way but is it a natural way? It uses salicylic acid (wintergreen) which apparently can be very dangerous (to humans), 10lm on the skin is lethal, once absorbed, it stops the heart. Hence the need to use gloves.

I am not asking this treatment works (lots of opinion on this subject) but if it meets the "natural treatment standard", if such thing exists.

Thank you all in advance for sharing your knowledge.
Jean-Pierre


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

From the "sticky" post at the top of this forum:


> Treatment: A substance introduced by the beekeeper into the hive with the intent of killing, repelling, or inhibiting a pest or disease afflicting the bees.
> 
> Treatments include but are not limited to:
> Apiguard (thymol)
> ...


So, yes, on this forum this is considered a "treatment".

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

jpgero said:


> I am not asking this treatment works (lots of opinion on this subject) but if it meets the "natural treatment standard",


Name of forum: Treatment-*FREE* Beekeeping.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I would to explore a chemical free approach to this art.

You can discuss "chemical free" and "natural" treatments on the general bee forum.


----------



## jpgero (Dec 3, 2012)

Apologies to all, I will pose my question on the general forum. I wrongly assumed treatment free = no chemical treatment. 
Thanks


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

But you were correct. Treatment free does = no chemical treatment LOL 

Are the chemicals you mention in your first post, not chemicals?


----------

